# Best PARKLAND courses



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2018)

OK, on the back of iMak's thread, couple of comments about people not liking links courses. Fair enough, each to their own taste, I don't have any issues with that.

So, what are the best PARKLAND courses these islands have to offer? No links or heathland tracks please.


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

In the words of a former Open Champion, my golf course is "one of the finest inland courses in Scotland" if it's good enough for him...

Downfield GC btw.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jan 16, 2018)

Unfortunately I haven't played the big names; Wentworth, Sunningdale etc but I'm sure people will be around to put them forward.

St Mellion Nicklause Course is brilliant track in my mind, very tough, beautiful surroundings and no one hole is the same as another so hard to ever get bored with it


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2018)

Loch Lomond ,played it twice and its superb


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			Loch Lomond ,played it twice and its superb
		
Click to expand...

I'm not the biggest fan of parkland courses in the world but that is one I would like to play  :thup:


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

there arent many that dont cross the boundaries of heathland...

St Mellion
Wentworth West
The Grove
Woburn Marquis
Bearwood Lakes

I'm a big fan of all of these to be honest


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2018)

Near me, Close House, Slaley Hall maybe?
What's the place near Loch Leven I hear people raving about, Ladybank or summat, does that count?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2018)

Woburn must be up there - Bearwood Lakes for me is the best Parkland I have played

Little Aston 
London Club
Hadley Wood


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			Loch Lomond ,played it twice and its superb
		
Click to expand...

Yes, would go back in a heartbeat.

Other obvious ones I've played are the courses at Sunningdale and Gleneagles.


Less obvious contenders.... Mar Hall, Newmacher

Interesting question, we seem better served for great links courses than great parkland ones. Or is that just a reflection of courses I've chosen to go and play?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Woburn must be up there - Bearwood Lakes for me is the best Parkland I have played

Little Aston 
London Club
Hadley Wood
		
Click to expand...

I would say Little Aston is Heathland? 

would you say Dukes, Duchess @ Woburn were parkland? i wasnt sure. wasnt even sure if marquess qualified?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I would say Little Aston is Heathland? 

would you say Dukes, Duchess @ Woburn were parkland? i wasnt sure. wasnt even sure if marquess qualified?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah all the courses at Woburn are Parkland for me - Marquess certainly is

Hadley Wood is better than Marquess for me - also enjoy West Surrey - does pretty well as a Parkland in a dream area for Heathland


----------



## bobmac (Jan 16, 2018)

Mount Juliet


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2018)

Good question...parkland. 
Maybe bearwood, remedy oak. Royal wimbledon?


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			In the words of a former Open Champion, my golf course is "one of the finest inland courses in Scotland" if it's good enough for him...

Downfield GC btw.
		
Click to expand...

Downfield is a good course and always enjoy playing it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			OK, on the back of iMak's thread, couple of comments about people not liking links courses. Fair enough, each to their own taste, I don't have any issues with that.

So, what are the best PARKLAND courses these islands have to offer? No links or heathland tracks please.
		
Click to expand...

What's the difference?? As in, what's the definition of parkland, links and heathland in this context?


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah all the courses at Woburn are Parkland for me - Marquess certainly is

Hadley Wood is better than Marquess for me - also enjoy West Surrey - does pretty well as a Parkland in a dream area for Heathland
		
Click to expand...

i'll have to have a look at Hadley Wood then!!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's the difference?? As in, what's the definition of parkland, links and heathland in this context?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ll have a stab. Links, on non arable land by the sea, sand based. Heathland, also sand based, loads of Heather. Both of these wonâ€™t be really suitable for farmland.
Parkland, arable land, also suitable for farmland, which is what most of them maybe better off being


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Near me, Close House, Slaley Hall maybe?
What's the place near Loch Leven I hear people raving about, Ladybank or summat, does that count?
		
Click to expand...

Ladybank is ace, loved playing there.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jan 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's the difference?? As in, what's the definition of parkland, links and heathland in this context?
		
Click to expand...

Links courses are the oldest type of golf course and the ones you will see at the Open. They are usually on the land between farming and the sea. The land is very sandy (unbsuitable for farming) so was cheap land when golf courses were first built. They often have dunes that shape the holes but are generally very open and prone to the weather. 

Parkland courses are your green well treed courses in the countryside. Augusta National or Wentworth are famous parkland courses.

Heathland as the name suggests are golf course built on heathlands, which are sandy soil areas that you will normally find heathers and gorses. They are almost a mixture between links and parkland, not as open or brown as links but not as green and closed as parklands.

Each type has it's own characteristics and ways of playing, links golf usually has a lot of chip/pitch and runs whereas parklands will see more attacking the pin with the flight of the ball


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I'm not the biggest fan of parkland courses in the world but that is one I would like to play  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same i'd rather play links but Loch Lomond is the best I've played, haven't played any of the Gleneagles courses yet so that would maybe change my mind


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Yes, would go back in a heartbeat.

Other obvious ones I've played are the courses at Sunningdale and *Gleneagles*.


Less obvious contenders.... Mar Hall, Newmacher

Interesting question, we seem better served for great links courses than great parkland ones. Or is that just a reflection of courses I've chosen to go and play?
		
Click to expand...

Is it though?

I'd argue its more moorland, queens is almost heathland in places. 

Two decent but not great parkland courses - Haggs Castle and Pollok.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jan 16, 2018)

r0wly86 said:



			Links courses are the oldest type of golf course and the ones you will see at the Open. They are usually on the land between farming and the sea. The land is very sandy (unbsuitable for farming) so was cheap land when golf courses were first built. They often have dunes that shape the holes but are generally very open and prone to the weather. 

Parkland courses are your green well treed courses in the countryside. Augusta National or Wentworth are famous parkland courses.

Heathland as the name suggests are golf course built on heathlands, which are sandy soil areas that you will normally find heathers and gorses. They are almost a mixture between links and parkland, not as open or brown as links but not as green and closed as parklands.

Each type has it's own characteristics and ways of playing, links golf usually has a lot of chip/pitch and runs whereas parklands will see more attacking the pin with the flight of the ball
		
Click to expand...

Then again I would suggest that Wentworth is more heathland than parkland....


----------



## LCW (Jan 16, 2018)

Whats a parkland course


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

A few courses mentioned are heathland. Ladybank, Wentworth, and Sunningdale.

Best parkland course I have played is Bearwood Lakes. Remedy Oak is growing on me, and Marquis at Woburn is the best of the three courses.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jan 16, 2018)

Pure parkland - the Grove is good, as are the Marquise at Woburn and the Edinburgh at Wentworth.

More local to me the Remedy Oak and Bowood are also decent tests.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2018)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Pure parkland - the Grove is good, as are the Marquise at Woburn and the Edinburgh at Wentworth.

More local to me the Remedy Oak and Bowood are also decent tests.
		
Click to expand...

Yes to Bowood, Iâ€™ve always enjoyed it there


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2018)

TBH i don't play many parkland courses TBO. theres a few that are sort of border line like Blairgowrie, Ladybank, Gleneagles and Woodhall. 

Only true parkland ive played recently would be;

Elgin
Forres
Newmacher
Invernerness


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2018)

In the NE, Slaley Hall Hunting course is very nice, although it does need to be dry.

I haven't played there but people I know who play a lot of courses love Alwoodley nr York. N. Yorkshire has some lovely courses, not sure how many would be in the elite category though. I personally really like Oakdale (Harrogate) and Knaresborough.

I think there is a snobbery about Links courses as Opens are played on so many. Take away that and I am not sure so many would rank as highly. However the history is there, you can't argue with that, so it is a defunct discussion.

I have not played any of the big southern parkland courses although I would love to at some point.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2018)

Is Ganton parkland, or heathland? And can a course be both?


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			A few courses mentioned are heathland. Ladybank, Wentworth, and Sunningdale.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that.

Some of the best Parkland Courses I have had the opportunity of playing.

Mount Juliet.
St Mellion
Bearwood Lakes
Woburn Dukes

Think the best Parkland course in the UK right now has surely got to be Loch Lomond.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2018)

therod said:



			Is Ganton parkland, or heathland? And can a course be both?
		
Click to expand...

Heathland


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			TBH i don't play many parkland courses TBO. theres a few that are sort of border line like Blairgowrie, Ladybank, Gleneagles and Woodhall. 

Only true parkland ive played recently would be;

Elgin
Forres
Newmacher
Invernerness
		
Click to expand...

Woodhall Spa isn't even close to been parkland Patrick


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Jan 16, 2018)

Gleneagles and Wentworth are definitely not parkland. 

Remedy Oak, Queenwood, The London Club and all 3 courses at Woburn would get my vote.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

I dont think Wentworth West is heathland at all.....

where is the heather?


----------



## User20205 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Heathland
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, never been, but itâ€™s on my list.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's the difference?? As in, what's the definition of parkland, links and heathland in this context?
		
Click to expand...

Links courses are cold, windy, featureless and your ball can land and bounce at right angles. Inevitably by the sea. Links courses can bring out the bitterness in a golfer. You can also hit a 350 yd drive, 200 yd carry and then 150 yd of run

Parkland courses are green, have trees, flowers, bushes, look attractive. You can hit a high iron and the ball will land softly. They are often manicured and will be inland. If you can hit a 350yd shot on one of these then your name is Rory, Dustin, Justin or a hardened GM Forumer.

Heathland / Moorland. Somewhere in between but I confess I have not played many so many knowledge of them is weak. We don't really have in the NE.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I would say Little Aston is Heathland? 

would you say Dukes, Duchess @ Woburn were parkland? i wasnt sure. wasnt even sure if marquess qualified?
		
Click to expand...

I'd definitely say Little Aston was parkland, although if memory serves there is the odd small pocket of heather

In fact I'd go along with it being possibly the best parkland course in the Midlands


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2018)

When people are talking about Loch Lomond are they talking about the millionaires course or the newer one, The Carrick?

Would it be easier to open up the discussion to best course that is not a Links?


----------



## Marshy77 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In the NE, Slaley Hall Hunting course is very nice, although it does need to be dry.

I haven't played there but people I know who play a lot of courses love Alwoodley nr York. N. Yorkshire has some lovely courses, not sure how many would be in the elite category though. I personally really like Oakdale (Harrogate) and Knaresborough.

I think there is a snobbery about Links courses as Opens are played on so many. Take away that and I am not sure so many would rank as highly. However the history is there, you can't argue with that, so it is a defunct discussion.

I have not played any of the big southern parkland courses although I would love to at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Knaresborough is up there for me, Moor Allerton and Sand Moor are all top quality parkland courses.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 16, 2018)

Southampton muni...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Woodhall Spa isn't even close to been parkland Patrick
		
Click to expand...

didn't say it was dear boy, neither are the others  all have those horrible brown things that sometimes have green bits on though


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

therod said:



			Cheers, never been, but itâ€™s on my list.
		
Click to expand...

Its so good!!

Do a trip to Leeds, play Moortown & Alwoodley. then drive across the 1hr to Ganton for a round.

on the way up play Notts or Sherwood (or even Lindrick) to break up the journey.

you'll struggle to do a better trip in the UK


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When people are talking about Loch Lomond are they talking about the millionaires course or the newer one, The Carrick?

Would it be easier to open up the discussion to best course that is not a Links?
		
Click to expand...

Best Course that isnâ€™t a links is easy- Sunningdale 

And have to totally disagrees about links course being cold and featureless -the ones I have played are surrounded by some of the most natural beauty in the country.

I love links courses but couldnâ€™t play them every day - Parklands are ok - very playable most of the time 

Heathland for me would be my choice of a course I could play every day - Swinley , Sunningdale , Hankley , Woodhall , West Hill all just stunning golf courses


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would it be easier to open up the discussion to best course that is not a Links?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, you know it's just going to end up with endless arguments as to whether a course is parkland or heathland


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2018)

Marshy77 said:



			Yes Knaresborough is up there for me, Moor Allerton and Sand Moor are all top quality parkland courses.
		
Click to expand...

I really like Moor Allerton, memo to self, must go back there this year, but I did not put that one down as I thought it would be classed as a moorland course. Otherwise, I would totally agree with you.


----------



## shortgame (Jan 16, 2018)

Not a big fan of parkland either but I'd say St.Mellion is the best one I've played (certainly not a big standard parkland track) followed by Little Aston


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would it be easier to open up the discussion to best course that is not a Links?
		
Click to expand...

No it wouldn't because links, heathland and moorland courses can all have similar playing characteristics whereas parkland are very much a breed of their own. That is why I started the thread.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I dont think Wentworth West is heathland at all.....

where is the heather?
		
Click to expand...

It's 'lost' a lot of it over the years as it has got 'bigger', but there's plenty in those areas where you don't want to be!

Many/most of the bunkers used to have classic Harry Colt 'eyebrows' of heather, but these have been eliminated. They were actually very difficult to maintain/present for TV. The East Course is actually on much 'better' 'heath' land!  There are plenty of heathery bunkers and strips of heather on that course and even (quite) a few on the South/Edinburgh.

As for 'best parkland'...Bearwood Lakes gets my vote. Centurion comes a close 2nd. By categorising the Woburn trio as 'heathland' I can wimp out of having to consider them! Likewise, I put Ladybank (and Carnoustie Kings/Queens) in the heathland category. There's also a 'moorland' style - aka West Linton and Lanark that's interesting too. Sort of a cross between (open) parkland and heathland - an open/exposed course, but with bouncy/sandy feeling turf!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Is it though?

I'd argue its more moorland, queens is almost heathland in places. 

Two decent but not great parkland courses - Haggs Castle and Pollok.
		
Click to expand...

I did ponder that a bit,  quite subjective categorising some of these but for gleneagles, and sunningdale, I could see both sides.


----------



## Cheifi0 (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I really like Moor Allerton, memo to self, must go back there this year, but I did not put that one down as I thought it would be classed as a moorland course. Otherwise, I would totally agree with you.
		
Click to expand...

I would say no question Moor Allerton is a parkland,  I obviously rate it but haven't managed to play many other really top quality parkland courses.  Off the top of my head only Coombe Hill really springs to mind.

Give me a shout if you want a game, always welcome.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best Course that isnâ€™t a links is easy- Sunningdale 

And have to totally disagrees about links course being cold and featureless -the ones I have played are surrounded by some of the most natural beauty in the country.

I love links courses but couldnâ€™t play them every day - Parklands are ok - very playable most of the time 

Heathland for me would be my choice of a course I could play every day - Swinley , Sunningdale , Hankley , Woodhall , West Hill all just stunning golf courses
		
Click to expand...

Would have to agree with all of that.




			
				Liverpoolphil said:
			
		


			Parklands are ok - very playable most of the time
		
Click to expand...

 would hope so given where you play regular like


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 16, 2018)

Cheifi0 said:



			I would say no question Moor Allerton is a parkland,  I obviously rate it but haven't managed to play many other really top quality parkland courses.  Off the top of my head only Coombe Hill really springs to mind.

Give me a shout if you want a game, always welcome.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: Cheers


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

I want to know how folk have managed to get a game on Loch Lomond.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

Cheifi0 said:



			I would say no question Moor Allerton is a parkland,  I obviously rate it but haven't managed to play many other really top quality parkland courses.  Off the top of my head only Coombe Hill really springs to mind.

Give me a shout if you want a game, always welcome.
		
Click to expand...

Coombe Hill is a good shout. Also add Tandridge, Cuddington and Centurion.

Best band of heathland courses in my opinion run from Liphook and Blackmoor in Hampshire through to Hankley Common, Hindhead, the three Wâ€™s and St Georgeâ€™s Hill in Surrey, on to The Berkshire, Swinley and Sunningdale in Berkshire. Some fantastic courses all within 30 miles of each other.

Heathland courses being sand based drain nearly as well as links courses, but being inland with trees offer more protection from the elements.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			In the NE, Slaley Hall Hunting course is very nice, although it does need to be dry.

I haven't played there but people I know who play a lot of courses love Alwoodley nr York. N. Yorkshire has some lovely courses, not sure how many would be in the elite category though. I personally really like Oakdale (Harrogate) and Knaresborough.

*I think there is a snobbery about Links courses as Opens are played on so many. Take away that and I am not sure so many would rank as highly.* However the history is there, you can't argue with that, so it is a defunct discussion.

I have not played any of the big southern parkland courses although I would love to at some point.
		
Click to expand...

Again its all about opinions but I would disagree with you all day long on that. Links for me is the best all day long and all year long too for that matter.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Again its all about opinions but I would disagree with you all day long on that. Links for me is the best all day long and all year long too for that matter.
		
Click to expand...

would agree with you there Crawford, links any day.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I want to know how folk have managed to get a game on Loch Lomond.
		
Click to expand...

I think you said it's what you know it's who you know?


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			...
And have to totally disagrees about links course being cold and featureless -the ones I have played are surrounded by some of the most natural beauty in the country.
...
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely agree with this



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
I love links courses but couldnâ€™t play them every day...
		
Click to expand...

But disagree with this. The 'joy' of any links course is that is different virtually every round - even on the same day!



Liverpoolphil said:



			...
a course I could play every day - Swinley , Sunningdale , Hankley , Woodhall , West Hill all just stunning golf courses
		
Click to expand...

Certainly be happy to 'only' play the 4 of those I've played!


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			But disagree with this. The 'joy' of any links course is that is different virtually every round - even on the same day!
		
Click to expand...

 If you tried to play a British links course every day over the winter you might change your mind.


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I think you said it's what you know it's who you know?
		
Click to expand...

Ah...indeed.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			If you tried to play a British links course every day over the winter you might change your mind. 

Click to expand...

I certainly played Scottish (East Lothian) links courses all year round (with the occasional time out for work ) for a number of years! 

And another of the 'joys' of links golf in Winter is that the (Marram) rough simply flops down - sort of balancing/compensating for the disadvantages that Winter conditions impose. Greens fairways and semi are still virtually as playable as in Summer, certainly unlike lots/most of Parkland courses where claggy clay makes the entire exercise a considerable trudge!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2018)

Bearwood Lakes
St Mellion (Nicklaus)
The Grove
Woburn

I'd class places like Royal Wimbledon, Sunningdale, Wentworth etc as heathland personally. Still great places to play golf and to be honest I am not a fan of these labels. As long as the cost is reasonable, the course nicely presented and the welcome is warm I don't care what type of course it's classed as


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 16, 2018)

I really can't make up my mind about Wentworth west. Very much a heathland originally but few if any of those characteristics remain. It's almost an American parkland now.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I certainly played Scottish (East Lothian) links courses all year round (with the occasional time out for work ) for a number of years! 

And another of the 'joys' of links golf in Winter is that the (Marram) rough simply flops down - sort of balancing/compensating for the disadvantages that Winter conditions impose. Greens fairways and semi are still virtually as playable as in Summer, certainly unlike lots/most of Parkland courses where claggy clay makes the entire exercise a considerable trudge!
		
Click to expand...

I would play links over parkland, but heathland over both of them on a regular basis. Links courses in the winter can beat me up. Alternative would be to head down to El Saler near Valencia and play links in the the warmth over the winter.:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I want to know how folk have managed to get a game on Loch Lomond.
		
Click to expand...

I played it on a charity day for Erskine hospital. Got a gorgeous day for it as well, my legs were oot - a rare sighting!


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 16, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			I played it on a charity day for Erskine hospital. Got a gorgeous day for it as well, my legs were oot - a rare sighting!
		
Click to expand...


To much information.........

Good course but not the best out there. However the whole arrival at the gate and the welcome in the clubhouse is top notch and the accommodation is superb.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

Anyone that has played Hankley Common should know what heathland is about. Sand based scrub land that is often covered in heather, gorse, as well as silver birch and firs.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			I would play links over parkland, but heathland over both of them on a regular basis. Links courses in the winter can beat me up. Alternative would be to head down to El Saler near Valencia and play links in the the warmth over the winter.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yep that sums it up - would happily play links course and love it but not every day during the winter and certainly wouldnâ€™t pay membership to be restricted to two balls and also play off mats for 4/5 months of the year - no point saying it can be great golf 12 months of the year when nearly half of it is from a plastic mat 

Play Parkland because thatâ€™s the nearest course to me - if a good Heathland was closing then would jump there in a flash - still very tempted by Berkhampsted


----------



## KenL (Jan 16, 2018)

My favourite is Rosemount Course at Blairgowrie.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 16, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I really can't make up my mind about Wentworth west. Very much a heathland originally but few if any of those characteristics remain. It's almost an American parkland now.
		
Click to expand...

I just donâ€™t see how it can be classed as heathland. Itâ€™s conplwtly tree lined (literally every hole). Itâ€™s gets very wet and there is little to no heather.....


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 16, 2018)

I'd put Wentworth first with Little Aston second, as for all the other worthy contenders can't comment as not played them yet .


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 16, 2018)

[video=youtube;H07DJRGr-0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H07DJRGr-0A[/video]


My favourite parkland.  Just a stunning place to play golf.   playable for all.  Fairways are wide but the course can be stretched for the big hitters.


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I want to know how folk have managed to get a game on Loch Lomond.
		
Click to expand...

How deep are you pockets :-

https://www.variety.org.uk/events/variety-sixth-annual-invitational-at-loch-lomond

Anyone fancy a forum meet.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			Coombe Hill is a good shout. Also add Tandridge, *Cuddington* and Centurion.

Best band of heathland courses in my opinion run from Liphook and Blackmoor in Hampshire through to Hankley Common, Hindhead, the three Wâ€™s and St Georgeâ€™s Hill in Surrey, on to The Berkshire, Swinley and Sunningdale in Berkshire. Some fantastic courses all within 30 miles of each other.

Heathland courses being sand based drain nearly as well as links courses, but being inland with trees offer more protection from the elements.
		
Click to expand...

Cheeky git, we're a downland course........ :angry:


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2018)

For me Little Aston I think is probably the best, once you have remove 'heathland' courses (even though there are a number that now are like parkland style, like wentworth, sandiway )

I always thought heathland courses had to be covered in heather, but getting an education on this thread, that said before joining the forum, I thought there was only Links and the other courses.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			I would play links over parkland, but heathland over both of them on a regular basis. Links courses in the winter can beat me up...
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't argue with this - though, as I noted, links courses do offer 'compensations'. Links courses can beat anyone up any time of year!  For some peculiar reason (?) many of my best scores have been on links courses just coming out of (or even going into) Winter. A 74 round Muirfield in January, a 69/74 combo at Gullane 3/2 in late Feb and a 75 round North Berwick in early March (different years!) being highlights.


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 16, 2018)

therod said:



			And can a course be both?
		
Click to expand...

Or more? 

I'm thinking of Formby, which is normally classed as a links course but there are large patches of heather which could bring it into heathland class and the area around holes 8 and 9 would make you think you were on a parkland course.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2018)

KenL said:



			My favourite is Rosemount Course at Blairgowrie.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't call Rosemount parkland either. I think its very much as close to a heathland course as Scotland has to offer. That and Ladybank.


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2018)

My course ðŸ˜Ž

Open qualifier for 4yrs, many PGA qualifiers played every year on it, not just regional, and this year we have the Ladies English Womenâ€™s Amateur Championship. Loads of history, Seve played his first professional debut at Coventry in the Piccadilly Medal comp. 

I donâ€™t get the love for Little Aston, I think my course offers a much more varied test but itâ€™s all subjective.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 16, 2018)

So we have discussed Parkland, Links, Heathland and Downland courses
we are missing at least 1 category.............Clifftop Courses.

Sherringham, Royal Cromer etc are great places to play and are more linksey than Parklandy.

My favourite Parkland course?   Huntercombe


----------



## Coffey (Jan 16, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;H07DJRGr-0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H07DJRGr-0A[/video]


My favourite parkland.  Just a stunning place to play golf.   playable for all.  Fairways are wide but the course can be stretched for the big hitters.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic course. Need to play it again as when we went it was really windy and wet.

My friend shot level par gross that day, one of the best rounds I have ever witnessed.


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			So we have discussed Parkland, Links, Heathland and Downland courses
we are missing at least 1 category.............Clifftop Courses.

Sherringham, Royal Cromer etc are great places to play and are more linksey than Parklandy.

My favourite Parkland course?   Huntercombe
		
Click to expand...

Isnâ€™t Huntercombe heathland ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			Isnâ€™t Huntercombe heathland ?

Click to expand...

I would say no, plenty trees, no heather, odd bit of gorse, Im playing it on Tuesday and ill have a revaluation :ears:

Lifted from their website 

"Originally a heathland course, the fairways are now mostly bounded by mature trees and carefully managed woodland, with bluebells an added peril in the Spring. Otherwise, the Course has not much changed over the last century and Willie Park Jnr would today have little difficulty in recognising his creation. There is plenty of gorse, only 13 sand bunkers and over 100 grass pots are strategically placed to make all golfers think carefully about their strategy. The Club prides itself on its immaculate fairways, with their â€œimmemorial turfâ€ always a delight to play on, and on its challenging greens. These are all of the finest quality, running fast and true; the varied contouring of the greens keeps all golfers on their toes and from start to finish offer a fine test of putting skill and nerve."

so you were correct from a historical perspective, but its parkland now

Fragger 1 : Richart 0


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2018)

richart said:



			Isnâ€™t Huntercombe heathland ?

Click to expand...

Originally a heathland course, the fairways are now mostly bounded by mature trees and carefully managed woodland, with bluebells an added peril in the Spring. Otherwise, the Course has not much changed over the last century and Willie Park Jnr would today have little difficulty in recognising his creation. There is plenty of gorse!


----------



## richart (Jan 16, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I would say no, plenty trees, no heather, odd bit of gorse, Im playing it on Tuesday and ill have a revaluation :ears:

Lifted from their website 

"Originally a heathland course, the fairways are now mostly bounded by mature trees and carefully managed woodland, with bluebells an added peril in the Spring. Otherwise, the Course has not much changed over the last century and Willie Park Jnr would today have little difficulty in recognising his creation. There is plenty of gorse, only 13 sand bunkers and over 100 grass pots are strategically placed to make all golfers think carefully about their strategy. The Club prides itself on its immaculate fairways, with their â€œimmemorial turfâ€ always a delight to play on, and on its challenging greens. These are all of the finest quality, running fast and true; the varied contouring of the greens keeps all golfers on their toes and from start to finish offer a fine test of putting skill and nerve."

so you were correct from a historical perspective, but its parkland now

Fragger 1 : Richart 0  

Click to expand...

 Once a heathland always a heathland.:ears:


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 16, 2018)

Don't think I've played that many tbh.

Standout would be Bearwood Lakes, a superb course in a beautiful setting.  And I'm 100% on rounds played and hole in ones 

In the NW I guess Preston and Pleasington would be the 2 standout Parkland courses?  Never really sure of the distinction between Moorland and Parkland (e.g. I'd have Manchester as a Moorland but could be wrong?)


----------



## KenL (Jan 16, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I wouldn't call Rosemount parkland either. I think its very much as close to a heathland course as Scotland has to offer. That and Ladybank.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm! Does a course have to have deciduous trees and not evergreens to be parkland?

If Blairgowrie is not parkland, I would say that Downfield was a lovely course.  Played it in about September.  A lovely layout and quite spectacular in places.  It was very wet at some places on the back 9 but it had been a very wet week.


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

KenL said:



			I would say that Downfield was a lovely course.  Played it in about September.  A lovely layout and quite spectacular in places.  It was very wet at some places on the back 9 but it had been a very wet week.
		
Click to expand...

With Downfield it's an on going problem, not that it's the course or the greenkeeping staffs fault, it's purely it's demographic and the weather in general, when was the last time you seen an Open Championship played on burnt fairways like the Dual in the Sun in 77, it's just how it is nowadays, summers are very wet.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 16, 2018)

KenL said:



			Hmm! Does a course have to have deciduous trees and not evergreens to be parkland?

If Blairgowrie is not parkland, I would say that Downfield was a lovely course.  Played it in about September.  A lovely layout and quite spectacular in places.  It was very wet at some places on the back 9 but it had been a very wet week.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not saying I'm correct. Just an opinion, you may be spot on with your assessment/opinion of Rosemount.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			With Downfield it's an on going problem, not that it's the course or the greenkeeping staffs fault, it's purely it's demographic and the weather in general, when was the last time you seen an Open Championship played on burnt fairways like the Dual in the Sun in 77, it's just how it is nowadays, summers are very wet.
		
Click to expand...

That's one of the main reasons I have a membership at a Links course #nopuddlestobeseen


----------



## Andy (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			With Downfield it's an on going problem, not that it's the course or the greenkeeping staffs fault, it's purely it's demographic and the weather in general, when was the last time you seen an Open Championship played on burnt fairways like the Dual in the Sun in 77, it's just how it is nowadays, summers are very wet.
		
Click to expand...

2013 @ Muirfield


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 16, 2018)

Links I just never got, thought they were bland. That included St Andrews old. Then I played two in Ireland, Enniscrone and Carne on the back of advice on here. They were just stunning. More character, more of a test. The weather was bloody freezing at times but just stunning.

Re the OP. What do you class as best.

Thought Kings Lynn for Â£60 was fantastic. At times tighter than a ducks buttocks.


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

Andy said:



			2013 @ Muirfield
		
Click to expand...

haha...I wasn't following golf back then but yes, just TY'd it and it did look burnt but nowt to back in the day of long hot summers was my relevant point.


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			In the words of a former Open Champion, my golf course is "one of the finest inland courses in Scotland" if it's good enough for him...

Downfield GC btw.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s decent enough, horrible couple of holes near the finish.


----------



## paddyc (Jan 16, 2018)

St Mellion the best parkland test and stunning, followed by Woburn Marquess and Dukes.


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			I would say Little Aston is Heathland? 

would you say Dukes, Duchess @ Woburn were parkland? i wasnt sure. wasnt even sure if marquess qualified?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say parkland personally as do Golf World

https://www.littleastongolf.co.uk/news.php?newsitem=24


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

Val said:



			Itâ€™s decent enough, horrible couple of holes near the finish.
		
Click to expand...

15 and 16 ?, did you birdie them ?


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2018)

No love for the Brabazon? Very good course with some of the best greens youâ€™ll ever putt on.

Little Aston, smashing course
West Linton is a gem, tough finish
Glenbervie, always immaculate
The Dukes St Andrews, suffers from being not links in a links area but decent

In the NW, Preston, Bolton, Pleasington all quality course and courses Iâ€™d consider parkland


----------



## Val (Jan 16, 2018)

Cabby said:



			15 and 16 ?, did you birdie them ?
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter? They both stand out as bad holes on an otherwise decent course


----------



## User101 (Jan 16, 2018)

Val said:



			Does it matter? They both stand out as bad holes on an otherwise decent course
		
Click to expand...

When the Scottish Amateur was there in 2014 a player slagged off the 16th, he was promptly informed, is that because you've bogied it 4 days on the trot.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 17, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			[video=youtube;H07DJRGr-0A]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H07DJRGr-0A[/video]


My favourite parkland.  Just a stunning place to play golf.   playable for all.  Fairways are wide but the course can be stretched for the big hitters.
		
Click to expand...

This just made my golfing bucket list


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 17, 2018)

Bearwood Lakes is by far the best I've played.

Does anyone know what the Definition of a Downland course is?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep that sums it up - would happily play links course and love it but not every day during the winter and certainly wouldnâ€™t pay membership to be restricted to two balls and also play off mats for 4/5 months of the year - no point saying it can be great golf 12 months of the year when nearly half of it is from a plastic mat 

Play Parkland because thatâ€™s the nearest course to me - if a good Heathland was closing then would jump there in a flash - still very tempted by Berkhampsted
		
Click to expand...

why would you want to join Berko, i thought you were a member at Woburn?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 17, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Bearwood Lakes is by far the best I've played.

Does anyone know what the Definition of a Downland course is?
		
Click to expand...

A downland is an area of open chalk hills, so it's a course on a hill on chalk as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Qwerty (Jan 17, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A downland is an area of open chalk hills, so it's a course on a hill on chalk as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that BiM. I asked as I recently read an Agronomy report on my course (I'm blaming the long dark nights) and they claimed it was Downland or had "Downland Qualities"  

I'll have to check this out now as I'm not sure the Moors north of Bolton are Famed for their abundance of Chalk.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 17, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks for that BiM. I asked as I recently read an Agronomy report on my course (I'm blaming the long dark nights) and they claimed it was Downland or had "Downland Qualities"  

I'll have to check this out now as I'm not sure the Moors north of Bolton are Famed for their abundance of Chalk.
		
Click to expand...

Weird you would ask that, as I was curious what a chalk based course was called. 

Can only think of Stand GC in bury which qualifies personally. 

Drain really well.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			In the words of a former Open Champion, my golf course is "one of the finest inland courses in Scotland" if it's good enough for him...

Downfield GC btw.
		
Click to expand...

I loved Downfield when I played it about 7 years ago, but others arent mad on it......preferring Ladybank instead - madmen!


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I loved Downfield when I played it about 7 years ago, but others arent mad on it......preferring Ladybank instead - madmen!
		
Click to expand...

If you think Downfield is better than Ladybank you need to get up here and play both again. Downfield is nice but itâ€™s not on the same page as Ladybank, itâ€™s like comparing Formby to Wallasey


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Thanks for that BiM. I asked as I recently read an Agronomy report on my course (I'm blaming the long dark nights) and they claimed it was Downland or had "Downland Qualities"  

I'll have to check this out now as I'm not sure the Moors north of Bolton are Famed for their abundance of Chalk.
		
Click to expand...

If its not chalk, its cheese, mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Val said:



			If you think Downfield is better than Ladybank you need to get up here and play both again. Downfield is nice but itâ€™s not on the same page as Ladybank, itâ€™s like comparing Formby to Wallasey
		
Click to expand...

 I found Ladybank "flat", Downfield felt it had more variation.

I also wouldnt put Wallasey as much inferior to Formby, either.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I found Ladybank "flat", Downfield felt it had more variation.

I also wouldnt put Wallasey as much inferior to Formby, either.
		
Click to expand...

Ladybank is in a different league to Downfield Pedro, regardless of how much elevation there is!

Similar again re Formby and Wallasey IMO.


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			I loved Downfield when I played it about 7 years ago, but others arent mad on it......preferring Ladybank instead - madmen!
		
Click to expand...




Val said:



			If you think Downfield is better than Ladybank you need to get up here and play both again. Downfield is nice but itâ€™s not on the same page as Ladybank, itâ€™s like comparing Formby to Wallasey
		
Click to expand...




Liverbirdie said:



			I found Ladybank "flat", Downfield felt it had more variation.

I also wouldnt put Wallasey as much inferior to Formby, either.
		
Click to expand...




NWJocko said:



			Ladybank is in a different league to Downfield Pedro, regardless of how much elevation there is!

Similar again re Formby and Wallasey IMO.
		
Click to expand...


Well as someone who is a member of one and played the other quite a few times, if I had a choice of which course to play every week, it would probably be Ladybank, but may be that's because I play Downfield every week.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Ladybank is in a different league to Downfield Pedro, regardless of how much elevation there is!

Similar again re Formby and Wallasey IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone keeps telling me.. 

Wouldnt mind playing both again to see, but that was my first impressions.

People get sucked in by Formby's nice trees.  I think Wallasey has 11-12 great holes, and if the other 6 were of the same standard it would be a top 5 Uk course, IMO Would be bloody hard though.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Well as someone who is a member of one and played the other quite a few times, if I had a choice of which course to play every week, it would probably be Ladybank, but may be that's because I play Downfield every week.
		
Click to expand...

Madman!!!!


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Well as someone who is a member of one and played the other quite a few times, if I had a choice of which course to play every week, it would probably be Ladybank, but may be that's because I play Downfield every week.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not because you play Downfield every week itâ€™s because what your saying is true. Downfield is decent, Ladybank a step up and Blairgowrie a step up again


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Everyone keeps telling me.. 

Wouldnt mind playing both again to see, but that was my first impressions.

People get sucked in by Formby's nice trees.  I think Wallasey has 11-12 great holes, and if the other 6 were of the same standard it would be a top 5 Uk course, IMO Would be bloody hard though.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be blackballed as a course reviewer with nonsense like that Ped 

People get sucked in by Formby being a great course with the benefit of a stunning setting


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Val said:



			Itâ€™s not because you play Downfield every week itâ€™s because what your saying is true. Downfield is decent, Ladybank a step up and Blairgowrie a step up again
		
Click to expand...

Spot on :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

Val said:



			Itâ€™s not because you play Downfield every week itâ€™s because what your saying is true. Downfield is decent, Ladybank a step up and Blairgowrie a step up again
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that subjective ??


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Everyone keeps telling me.. 

Wouldnt mind playing both again to see, but that was my first impressions.

People get sucked in by Formby's nice trees.  I think Wallasey has 11-12 great holes, and if the other 6 were of the same standard it would be a top 5 Uk course, IMO Would be bloody hard though.
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ve done the Formby debate a tonne of times I know but I think youâ€™re overly harsh on it. Itâ€™s a brilliant track and one of my firm favourites.

Donâ€™t disagree with what you say about Wallasey, IMO it has at least 6 holes or more that wouldnâ€™t be out of place on an open championship course.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Isn't that subjective ??
		
Click to expand...

Of course it is but take 100 people and I suspect that would be the order they are ranked....


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Of course it is but take 100 people and I suspect that would be the order they are ranked....
		
Click to expand...


Take 100 people and they would say the Old Course is a top 5 course in the UK, it isn't a top 5 course in St Andrews.


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Isn't that subjective ??
		
Click to expand...

Always is subjective, all reviews are. I believe my opinion is likely to be shared by many.

Do you disagree?


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

Val said:



			Always is subjective, all reviews are. I believe my opinion is likely to be shared by many.
		
Click to expand...


I'm not arguing with you, for one, I've never play Blairgowrie, two, I loved playing Ladybank, but....


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Take 100 people and they would say the Old Course is a top 5 course in the UK, it isn't a top 5 course in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

Where did the Old Course come into it!?

I get you're defensive about you're own club but, tbh, saying TOC isn't Top 5 in St Andrews is laughable!! :rofl: Maybe not the best and I'd agree with you but what 5 are better?


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Take 100 people and they would say the Old Course is a top 5 course in the UK, it isn't a top 5 course in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...

Name 5 in St Andrews that are better.


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

I get you're defensive about you're own club but, tbh, saying TOC isn't Top 5 in St Andrews is laughable!! :rofl: Maybe not the best and I'd agree with you but what 5 are better?[/QUOTE]

I'm not getting defensive, I said Ladybank is ace, the top 5 comment is flippant but the New is a better course, some say the Jube is better than both, I've never played the Castle but apparently it's ace. Fairmont/Kittocks all better than the Old....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Val said:



			Weâ€™ve done the Formby debate a tonne of times I know but I think youâ€™re overly harsh on it. Itâ€™s a brilliant track and one of my firm favourites.

Donâ€™t disagree with what you say about Wallasey, IMO it has at least 6 holes or more that wouldnâ€™t be out of place on an open championship course.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I actually like Formby and has some great holes on it, especially the run from 5-9.

The first 2-3 are just ok, but the 18th is a poor finishing hole. It is in a stunning setting, but I just love other courses more.


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'm not arguing with you, for one, I've never play Blairgowrie, two, I loved playing Ladybank, but....
		
Click to expand...

Weâ€™ll take it from those who have played it, Blairgowrie is different gravy from both Downfield and Ladybank. Call it subjective if you like but I can assure you, few if any will disagree.


----------



## NWJocko (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I get you're defensive about you're own club but, tbh, saying TOC isn't Top 5 in St Andrews is laughable!! :rofl: Maybe not the best and I'd agree with you but what 5 are better?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting defensive, I said Ladybank is ace, the top 5 comment is flippant but the New is a better course, some say the Jube is better than both, I've never played the Castle but apparently it's ace. Fairmont/Kittocks all better than the Old....[/QUOTE]

New is the best course on that bit of land I'd agree.

Jube isn't better IMO, tighter but much more of an obvious test rather than the subtlety of TOC IMO.

Castle is a great course but a bit "American" links, it's very similar to Castle Stuart but better.

Fairmont, do me a favour :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Val (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I get you're defensive about you're own club but, tbh, saying TOC isn't Top 5 in St Andrews is laughable!! :rofl: Maybe not the best and I'd agree with you but what 5 are better?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not getting defensive, I said Ladybank is ace, the top 5 comment is flippant but the New is a better course, some say the Jube is better than both, I've never played the Castle but apparently it's ace. Fairmont/Kittocks all better than the Old....[/QUOTE]

Iâ€™ve never played the Old but Iâ€™ve been around it often enough to get a feel for it, I have however played all the others and the Jubilee and New would be better courses but not necessarily a better golf experience.

Fairmont courses better the TOC? Your at it, if they werenâ€™t in St Andrews youâ€™d get on the for Â£50 a day


----------



## User101 (Jan 17, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			New is the best course on that bit of land I'd agree.

Jube isn't better IMO, tighter but much more of an obvious test rather than the subtlety of TOC IMO.

Castle is a great course but a bit "American" links, it's very similar to Castle Stuart but better.

Fairmont, do me a favour :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I've not actually played Fairmont  but have played the Kittocks, and hated it :whoo:


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 17, 2018)

NWJocko said:



			Of course it is but take 100 people and I suspect that would be the order they are ranked....
		
Click to expand...

Only played Downfield once (in May) and it was absolutely saturated. Plugged balls and mud balls galore. Was a nice track to be fair but both Ladybank and Scotscraig are nicer tracks IMO.

I'd like to return to Downfield when the course is dry.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 17, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Take 100 people and they would say the Old Course is a top 5 course in the UK, it isn't a top 5 course in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...


100% agree with you there. No question. (Top 5 in Britain)


----------



## KenL (Jan 18, 2018)

I played the Old and the New on consecutive days.  I thought the New was great but the Old is a much better course.  Much more interesting without being stupid.

I've not played Ladybank or Scotscraig so need to look out for an open.

Downfield is parkland, it will therefore be wet if there has been a lot of rain like all parkland courses.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep that sums it up - would happily play links course and love it but not every day during the winter and certainly wouldnâ€™t pay membership to be restricted to two balls and also play off mats for 4/5 months of the year - no point saying it can be great golf 12 months of the year when nearly half of it is from a plastic mat
		
Click to expand...

Not every links course uses matts, in fact i've never played one that has in the south. Maybe it's a more need for northern links courses?? I wasn't sure on the 2 ball thing too when I joined but actually it's meant Ive met more members in a quick space of time and the time of a round is much much quicker which is a good thing, even though the actual pace of my game hasn't sped up.


----------



## KenL (Jan 18, 2018)

Only course I know that won't allow 4 ball in the afternoon is Muirfield.


----------



## Junior (Jan 18, 2018)

Bearwood Lakes is probably my favourite.  I never realised until reading this thread that Wentworth West was heathland.  Id have it as Parkland all day long.  I'd also class Sunningdale as heathland. 

 I'm also in the minority on here when I say I really enjoy the Belfry (Brabazon) too.  I think in the middle of Summer, it's condition and greens are outstanding.  Don't shoot me but I also like the PGA National!!

Another that jumps out..... Mere GC in the NW. 
It's actually surprising how few spring to mind. Others of note would be


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Only played Downfield once (in May) and it was absolutely saturated. Plugged balls and mud balls galore. Was a nice track to be fair but both Ladybank and Scotscraig are nicer tracks IMO.

I'd like to return to Downfield when the course is dry.
		
Click to expand...

same here we played it in our autumn Jolly a couple of years ago and it was a slog, some good holes but wet and long from the back tee. I don't think i hit anything less than a 5 iron for my 2nd until somewhere on the back 9. there was one strange hole where it was dog let right  but only about 30 yards at right angles.

like to give it another go though dry this time


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

If there is interest I can get a game sorted for those who would like a hack round later this year.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If there is interest I can get a game sorted for those who would like a hack round later this year.
		
Click to expand...

i'd be up for it, work for HIAL so get down to Dundee a few times a year.

long old course though wasn't anything under 400 yards until the 15th, one of the few occasions we regretted playing from the whites


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If there is interest I can get a game sorted for those who would like a hack round later this year.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great stuart


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i'd be up for it, work for HIAL so get down to Dundee a few times a year.

long old course though wasn't anything under 400 yards until the 15th, one of the few occasions we regretted playing from the whites

Click to expand...

It is a bit of a beast off the back...



Andy said:



			Sounds great stuart
		
Click to expand...

Jeezo, I don't ever remember using my Sunday name on here :mmm:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			i'd be up for it, work for HIAL so get down to Dundee a few times a year.

long old course though wasn't anything under 400 yards until the 15th, one of the few occasions we regretted playing from the whites

Click to expand...

Pea Shooter you need to work on your game if you were hitting 5 IRON for your second shots. Lots of trees on the course and we all know you like the trees.....


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If there is interest I can get a game sorted for those who would like a hack round later this year.
		
Click to expand...


Count me in for this can you pick me up from the airport


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Count me in for this can you pick me up from the airport
		
Click to expand...

I'll have a landing strip specially constructed for you just by the 1st tee.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 18, 2018)

Junior said:



			Bearwood Lakes is probably my favourite.  I never realised until reading this thread that Wentworth West was heathland.  Id have it as Parkland all day long.  I'd also class Sunningdale as heathland. 

 I'm also in the minority on here when I say I really enjoy the Belfry (Brabazon) too.  I think in the middle of Summer, it's condition and greens are outstanding.  Don't shoot me but I also like the PGA National!!

Another that jumps out..... Mere GC in the NW. 
It's actually surprising how few spring to mind. Others of note would be
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking forward to trying out Bearwood Lakes.

I'm a fan of the Brabazon too.

I'd say my own club, kedleston is a high quality Parkland, we've got Open Qualifying for the first time this June and will be hosting the MacGregor Trophy for under 16's this year as well.


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'll have a landing strip specially constructed for you just by the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...

I know a guy who is **** hot in a dozer if you need one?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			If there is interest I can get a game sorted for those who would like a hack round later this year.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds great, quite a few of us from the south would be interested in coming up :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Sounds great, quite a few of us from the south would be interested in coming up :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The Southern Mafia ! I'll have a welcoming party organised at the border.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'll have a landing strip specially constructed for you just by the 1st tee.
		
Click to expand...


it's a launch pad Patrick needs on every tee if he is hitting 5 iron in to every green. 

Count me in for this if it goes ahead I am sure someone will pick me up  :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			The Southern Mafia ! I'll have a welcoming party organised at the border.
		
Click to expand...

The southern boys are always up for a good meet, we travel to all the big ones. Castle Stuart, Aberdeen, Turnberry.

We are a great bunch of guys, you'll love us  

Keep us in the loop  :thup:


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			The southern boys are always up for a good meet, we travel to all the big ones. Castle Stuart, Aberdeen, Turnberry.

We are a great bunch of guys, you'll love us  

Keep us in the loop  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well only if you can behave, and no Morris dancing outfits....well not on the course anyway.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			The southern boys are always up for a good meet, we travel to all the big ones. Castle Stuart, Aberdeen, Turnberry.

We are a great bunch of guys, you'll love us  

Keep us in the loop  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s up there with those courses happy to travel again as we normally do :thup:

Iâ€™m sure Paul , Andy etc will be happy to drive up as well


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If itâ€™s up there with those courses happy to travel again as we normally do :thup:

Iâ€™m sure Paul , Andy etc will be happy to drive up as well
		
Click to expand...

which forums meets in Scotland have you been to ?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Pea Shooter you need to work on your game if you were hitting 5 IRON for your second shots. Lots of trees on the course and we all know you like the trees.....
		
Click to expand...

guilty as charged , wasn't a hole (except the par 3's) under 400 yards until the 15th off the back tea and us that rely on 50 yards of roll off a links course struggle with none on a wet parkland.

I'll pick you up and you can drive the ball for me on the par 4's up to 15th, how's that?


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If itâ€™s up there with those courses happy to travel again as we normally do :thup:

Iâ€™m sure Paul , Andy etc will be happy to drive up as well
		
Click to expand...

It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't drive 100s of miles to play it but I probably wouldn't do that for any course tbh.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			guilty as charged , wasn't a hole (except the par 3's) under 400 yards until the 15th off the back tea and us that rely on 50 yards of roll off a links course struggle with none on a wet parkland.

I'll pick you up and you can drive the ball for me on the par 4's up to 15th, how's that?
		
Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan there is a driving range on the way so we can stop off and hit some balls.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you about not being in the same league as the ones you have mentioned but in the summer it is a good course and a good test of golf with tight fairways line with tall trees so you need to be on your game. it's probably one of the better ones in the Dundee area.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Sounds like a plan there is a driving range on the way so we can stop off and hit some balls.
		
Click to expand...

I'll bring some and you can fire them off the Runway into the Tay:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.
		
Click to expand...

what about 138?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with this though, not in the same league as the ones mentioned and think Cabby would agree with that.


----------



## Duckster (Jan 18, 2018)

Love Ladybank.  Also quite fond of The Roxburghe. 

South of the border I've always liked (contrary to the majority on here) the Brabazon.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Fairmont/Kittocks all better than the Old....
		
Click to expand...

You big daftie, I nearly choked on my lunch. 

I think The Duke's is better than Fairmont and arguably may be the only parkland course in St Andrews. Fairmont is a Farmland course - which sounds more insulting than the intent of what I mean. It's comparable to The Castle Course and Kingsbarns in terms of ex-farmland location, and even though the Torrance and Kittocks are well maintained to pretty good quality, they ultimately  consist of too many forgettably similar Par4 slogs. That said, if you took the Torrance and Kittocks and put them in a different part of the country, they'd go higher up in people's ratings I reckon.

I could write a lot about The Old Course in comparison to the rest but that's for another day or thread. I think it's impossible to rate which is best because best means different things to different people. The thing that I think is definitely special about all of St Andrews is that there's a course there for everyone's preference and ability. There's no other place like it to a golfer - we're pretty lucky.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 18, 2018)

Duckster said:



			Also quite fond of The Roxburghe.
		
Click to expand...

This sometimes comes up on Tee Times at a reasonable price and is only 1 1/2 hours from me. Worth a journey then?


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			You big daftie, I nearly choked on my lunch. 

I think The Duke's is better than Fairmont and arguably may be the only parkland course in St Andrews. Fairmont is a Farmland course - which sounds more insulting than the intent of what I mean. It's comparable to The Castle Course and Kingsbarns in terms of ex-farmland location, and even though the Torrance and Kittocks are well maintained to pretty good quality, they ultimately  consist of too many forgettably similar Par4 slogs. That said, if you took the Torrance and Kittocks and put them in a different part of the country, they'd go higher up in people's ratings I reckon.

I could write a lot about The Old Course in comparison to the rest but that's for another day or thread. I think it's impossible to rate which is best because best means different things to different people. The thing that I think is definitely special about all of St Andrews is that there's a course there for everyone's preference and ability. There's no other place like it to a golfer - we're pretty lucky.
		
Click to expand...

First time I played the dukes I loved it, shot 74 2nd time I had a nightmare and hated it, another purse better than the Old.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			First time I played the dukes I loved it, shot 74 2nd time I had a nightmare and hated it, another purse better than the Old.
		
Click to expand...

The Dukes better than the old? :rofl:

Honestly, you're at it. You have to be.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			The Dukes better than the old? :rofl:

Honestly, you're at it. You have to be.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me a hole on the Old that is a good one except 11 or 17


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Tell me a hole on the Old that is a good one except 11 or 17
		
Click to expand...

OK you win, it's crap. Looks like all those course reviewers have got it hopelessly wrong


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			OK you win, it's crap. Looks like all those course reviewers have got it hopelessly wrong  

Click to expand...

No they like many others have got carried away in the romance and nostalgia.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Tell me a hole on the Old that is a good one except 11 or 17
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever played TOC? That comment suggests you havent


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			Have you ever played TOC? That comment suggests you havent
		
Click to expand...

He has already mentioned that he has played it multiple times


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			He has already mentioned that he has played it multiple times
		
Click to expand...

And still thinks it only has 2 good holes and the Dukes is better :rofl:

Even you're not that much of a wind up merchant


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			And still thinks it only has 2 good holes and the Dukes is better :rofl:

Even you're not that much of a wind up merchant
		
Click to expand...

Read back on some of his posts and for your information I totally disagree with him regarding the old course.

I do also think that the Dukes is a cracking course especially when played from the black tees at 7500 yards


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Reading back on some of his posts and for your information is totally disagree with him regarding the old course.

I do also think that the Dukes is a cracking course especially when played from the black tees at 7500 yards
		
Click to expand...

The Dukes is a great course but it's not anywhere in the league of TOC


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			It is most definitely not in the league of Castle Stuart, Royal Aberdeen, Turnberry etc

Anyone willing to travel all the way from south England to play Downfield on it's own needs their head examined. It's a nice course but it's not 100's of miles nice.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry just realised itâ€™s a Parkland - got loads of them around here , if going To travel that distance would have to be for a top 100 Course and links really. Got plans for a trip up in September so will be looking around for some courses


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			The Dukes is a great course but it's not anywhere in the league of TOC
		
Click to expand...

Yep I agree


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			Have you ever played TOC? That comment suggests you havent
		
Click to expand...

I was a member for approx ten years, is that long enough to qualify for having an opinion on TOC ??


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			The Dukes is a great course but it's not anywhere in the league of TOC
		
Click to expand...

Yet another caught up in the romance and nostalgia of the Old. 

Holes 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 15 , 16 and 18 are gash, drive and a flick to humugus greens are not my idea of great holes, others obviously not.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yet another caught up in the romance and nostalgia of the Old. 

Holes 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 15 , 16 and 18 are gash, drive and a flick to humugus greens are not my idea of great holes, others obviously not.
		
Click to expand...

Ha you got me, 10 years a member and you must know best I suppose. Crackpot, that'll do for me :rofl:


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Go on then mister expert, argue the case for the defence?? Gimme what holes on it you think makes it so great ????

The holes round the loop with the exception of 11 are possibly the dullest stretch of holes in golf.....but hey you think it's magnifico, so let's hear it.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Tell me a hole on the Old that is a good one except 11 or 17
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting on you answering this from earlier....struggling are you ? Ye thought so.&#128077;


----------



## DaveR (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Still waiting on you answering this from earlier....struggling are you ? Ye thought so.&#62541;
		
Click to expand...

Maybe people are just ignoring you because you just go on and on like a stuck record. We might call you 'broken clock' because even they are right twice a day  :rofl:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			Ha you got me, 10 years a member and you must know best I suppose. Crackpot, that'll do for me :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Cabby 

Can I ask an honest question?

Why did you leave ?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Cabby 

Can I ask an honest question?

Why did you leave ?
		
Click to expand...


who said he left by his own accord ..:rofl::rofl:


----------



## DaveR (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Cabby 

Can I ask an honest question?

Why did you leave ?
		
Click to expand...

Lack of playing partners?


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Cabby 

Can I ask an honest question?

Why did you leave ?
		
Click to expand...

Because the Old Course was gash and Downfield is the place to be , shut for months on end in the winter with only 14 good holes, 15,16,17 and 18 gash holes ,there you have it


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			Because the Old Course was gash and Downfield is the place to be , shut for months on end in the winter with only 14 good holes, 15,16,17 and 18 gash holes ,there you have it
		
Click to expand...

Not a great fan of the 2nd hole either


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Not a great fan of the 2nd hole either
		
Click to expand...


Same here never able to score on it, to be fair its a good course and it has been cracking this year but not much winter golf on it, was always a club thats heads were up there back end and it nearly killed them a few years back but good to hear there building it back up and picking up new members.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Cabby 

Can I ask an honest question?

Why did you leave ?
		
Click to expand...

We only played over there in Winter, if you've ever been out to the 9th on the New when the weather turns bad, you'll know all about it, anyway, we got old and the prices went through the roof. It only cost Â£90 a year for 4 courses, Old/New/Jube and Eden possibly the greatest value in golf, anywhere in the world.

They then changed the country or was it county membership costing and the prices rocketed, and bare in mind, we only played over there through the winter months, it wasn't viable and as I said, when you get older and get caught out by the 9th on the new, you wonder why you are here, or there as it were.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Yes I have played it a few times over the years and enjoy it when it's dry and the club house is top notch and bit has a fully stocked Pro Shop which is good


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			shut for months on end in the winter
		
Click to expand...


ha, when I joined in September, guys I played with were raving about only being on winter greens 3 times last year and hardly at all in previous years, it's been on winter greens since mid November, ach well, you win some, you lose some.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

=



stevek1969 said:



			Same here never able to score on it, to be fair its a good course and it has been cracking this year but not much winter golf on it, was always a club thats heads were up there back end and it nearly killed them a few years back but good to hear there building it back up and picking up new members.
		
Click to expand...

Too many stuffy old geezers who want it all their own way, and like you say, apparently went pear shaped, of this I really have not much knowledge as I wasn't interested in golf, never mind Downie then.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			ha, when I joined in September, guys I played with were raving about only being on winter greens 3 times last year and hardly at all in previous years, it's been on winter greens since mid November, ach well, you win some, you lose some.
		
Click to expand...

It was alway winter greens from November to March even when it was dry ,then they realised things had to change and to be fair last year it was only 3 times. Clubhouse is really good and the pro Barry is a fantastic lad who has the best shop around. I like playing full course in the winter but my place has changed there winter policy.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			=



Too many stuffy old geezers who want it all their own way, and like you say, apparently went pear shaped, of this I really have not much knowledge as I wasn't interested in golf, never mind Downie then.
		
Click to expand...

They had to many old guys paying basically nowt and huge debts they weren't for changing, members had to pay over Â£150 extra to bail them out.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

I guess everyone likes playing full course all the time, but that's not always possible, anyway, I joined it in full knowledge of where it is and how it can get, but I didn't join it cause it might be on full course in Winter.


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			It only cost Â£90 a year for 4 courses, Old/New/Jube and Eden possibly the greatest value in golf, anywhere in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Was this the links ticket you can get now?


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Andy said:



			Was this the links ticket you can get now?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, I can't recall tbh, it was a good few years ago now.


----------



## Andy (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Possibly, I can't recall tbh, it was a good few years ago now.
		
Click to expand...

Some deal @ Â£90 for those courses. The joys of being local.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Well like I said, it all changed and even the proper locals had to stump up a lot more, sure Jimaroid can fill the details in there.


----------



## KenL (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Tell me a hole on the Old that is a good one except 11 or 17
		
Click to expand...

Let's start with the 1st!


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

KenL said:



			Let's start with the 1st!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

yes lets, go on then, remind everyone how good it is...:rofl:


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2018)

Jim did snigger when he told me his membership at St Andrews was Â£200 a year. Surprised they let an Englishman have such a good deal.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

richart said:



			Jim did snigger when he told me his membership at St Andrews was Â£200 a year. Surprised they let an Englishman have such a good deal.

Click to expand...

its not as straight forward as that though is it, the links ticket is cheap depending on where you live, but then you have to join one of the clubs i think


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			its not as straight forward as that though is it, the links ticket is cheap depending on where you live, but then you have to join one of the clubs i think
		
Click to expand...

No doubt Jim will tell all, but I think he gets a great deal.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

We had to be members of a club to qualify for a ticket but I think even that was pennies back in the day, though don't walk in to the bar with your wife


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			its not as straight forward as that though is it, the links ticket is cheap depending on where you live, but then you have to join one of the clubs i think
		
Click to expand...

Correct, cheapest and guaranteed if you live in St Andrews. NE Fife next cheapest and on waiting list then outwith that it stretches. I had acceptance to the waiting list in 2016 at no 647 and decided not to follow through, fees ranged for residents at around Â£200 to outwith NE Fife where I would fall at just over Â£600 plus you had to join a local club. There were limitations on how often you could play TOC and the Castle for your first few years also. 

Local club membership was around the Â£200 mark

Unsure what itâ€™s up to now


----------



## richart (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			Correct, cheapest and guaranteed if you live in St Andrews. NE Fife next cheapest and on waiting list then outwith that it stretches. I had acceptance to the waiting list in 2016 at no 647 and decided not to follow through, fees ranged for residents at around Â£200 to outwith NE Fife where I would fall at just over Â£600 plus you had to join a local club. There were limitations on how often you could play TOC and the Castle for your first few years also. 

Local club membership was around the Â£200 mark

Unsure what itâ€™s up to now
		
Click to expand...

Jim is probably on junior rates.


----------



## Val (Jan 18, 2018)

richart said:



			Jim is probably on junior rates.

Click to expand...

He does look about 12 granted. Thereâ€™s shades of Peter Pan about him


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 18, 2018)

I've Two mates that have links tickets one lives the other side of Dundee and his is the more expensive i think the other lives in St Michael's i think he said closer to 500 once you were in a club, but the ticket its self wasn't much more than Â£200/250 at most. one only gets his sign on rate this year so will be getting a round on the old more than once ... hopefully


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Yet another caught up in the romance and nostalgia of the Old. 

Holes 1, 3, 6, 7, 8, 9, 10 15 , 16 and 18 are gash, drive and a flick to humugus greens are not my idea of great holes, others obviously not.
		
Click to expand...

While not as critical as this review I'm also struggling to see what TOC offers other than nostalgia and ambience. It is a brilliant opening tee shot, it is amazing playing down the last but the course itself? I also struggle to pick out a stand out hole. The history of the place is what sells it, not the course itself is my honest opinion. Then again that is only my opinion.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			While not as critical as this review I'm also struggling to see what TOC offers other than nostalgia and ambience. It is a brilliant opening tee shot, it is amazing playing down the last but the course itself? I also struggle to pick out a stand out hole. The history of the place is what sells it, not the course itself is my honest opinion. Then again that is only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...


Yay...finally someone else who can see past the nostalgia and  history.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 18, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			I've Two mates that have links tickets one lives the other side of Dundee and his is the more expensive i think the other lives in St Michael's i think he said closer to 500 once you were in a club, but the ticket its self wasn't much more than Â£200/250 at most. one only gets his sign on rate this year so will be getting a round on the old more than once ... hopefully

Click to expand...

You've to be a full ticket holder for 2 years before you get any points , locals get 30 pts, North East Fife residents get 20 pts and say Dundee get 10 pts bearing in mind the Old Course uses 4 pts per visitor at roughly Â£66 sign on.

I was 945 on the list when it opened and on elf my mate was 960 odd he paid his Â£150 to get on the list i didn't as i thought it would take 10 years that was 4 years ago he will get a full links ticket this year. I did pay the Â£150 2 years ago I'm 500 odd so could be at least 5 year before i get  a ticket but if i join a club i can get a comp ticket which allows roughly 60 comps a year apart from The Old and the Castle , 2 of my mates are taking this option up this year its Â£260.

Hindsight is a great thing i should have paid the Â£150 and i'd be playing there this year.


----------



## Waitforme (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I want to know how folk have managed to get a game on Loch Lomond.
		
Click to expand...

When it was in trouble many years ago the owners offered a 4 ball to every club in Scotland for a token amount , can't recall how much it was but that's how I got to play it.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hindsight is a great thing i should have paid the Â£150 and i'd be playing there this year.[/QUOTE]

Why is it taking so long nowadays ?? is it due to all the US and Jap thrashers hogging up the courses ??   I've got a cally friendly over there near the end of March, Â£15 including a meal. :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			While not as critical as this review I'm also struggling to see what TOC offers other than nostalgia and ambience. It is a brilliant opening tee shot, it is amazing playing down the last but the course itself? I also struggle to pick out a stand out hole. The history of the place is what sells it, not the course itself is my honest opinion. Then again that is only my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

I can see your point. Definitely nothing like that first tee shot or the one down the last. The 17th is another that I couldn't wait to play and I didn't walk off the course disappointed with the remainder and NO I wasn't sold on the ambience, history and romance of the place. It was simply a course I wanted to play, did so and enjoyed


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I was a member for approx ten years, is that long enough to qualify for having an opinion on TOC ??
		
Click to expand...

I reckon the greatest golfer that has ever lived would rate it a little different to you 

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news...open-legends-of-the-old-course/jack-nicklaus/


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon the greatest golfer that has ever lived would rate it a little different to you 

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news...open-legends-of-the-old-course/jack-nicklaus/

Click to expand...

...and to quote Jack....when asked, What is his favourite hole, he replies....




There isnâ€™t any particular hole that stands out for me. Itâ€™s just the golf course, as a whole, that invigorates me, because of what it is and what it represents.

Click to expand...

Say no more, even Jack kens, ken.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I reckon the greatest golfer that has ever lived would rate it a little different to you 

https://www.todaysgolfer.co.uk/news...open-legends-of-the-old-course/jack-nicklaus/

Click to expand...


if it's good enough for Jack then it's good enough for me.........


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I've got a cally friendly over there near the end of March, Â£15 including a meal. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Surprised you are willing to pay that much for the 5th best course in St Andrews.


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			if it's good enough for Jack then it's good enough for me.........
		
Click to expand...


err..._cough cough _


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Surprised you are willing to pay that much for the 5th best course in St Andrews.
		
Click to expand...


Meals are expensive in St Andrews


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2018)

Cabby said:



			...and to quote Jack....when asked, What is his favourite hole, he replies....



Say no more, even Jack kens, ken.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s a bit of a selective quoting there isnâ€™t it ? Why donâ€™t you post what he says after that 

*Itâ€™s just the golf course, as a whole, that invigorates me, because of what it is and what it represents. I always say my favourite hole is â€œthe hole Iâ€™m playing  *


----------



## User101 (Jan 18, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Thatâ€™s a bit of a selective quoting there isnâ€™t it ? Why donâ€™t you post what he says after that 

*Itâ€™s just the golf course, as a whole, that invigorates me, because of what it is and what it represents. I always say my favourite hole is â€œthe hole Iâ€™m playing  *

Click to expand...

Well thank you, that is everything I have been saying all along, it's what it represents that makes it so special, what it is in the history of the game, where all the greats have played, that's what makes St Andrews great, I've been saying that all along.

 I've never had a feeling like it in golf walking down the first or walking up 18, it is magical, truly special.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 18, 2018)

Here was me thinking that Tiger was the best golfer ever.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2018)

Val said:



			He does look about 12 granted. Thereâ€™s shades of Peter Pan about him
		
Click to expand...

Hey! I resemble these remarks. 

Anyway. Yes, indeed, Links ticket prices are complicated as there are multiple tiers, options and factors. Residence, adult, child, student, 5 or 7 day tickets, full 7 course or restricted 5 courses - all are different. Not seen the '18/'19 prices yet but I think last year the price of a resident ticket was about Â£200 for 7 day, full course access and prices go up (and down!) around that.

I'm north east fife, so pay about double that and then have to add club membership on too. All in, it was around Â£650 I think last year. 

Would like to move into town to get that resident ticket one day (not really, mostly because my daughter is heading to school there) but the house prices are just daft.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 18, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			I did pay the Â£150 2 years ago I'm 500 odd so could be at least 5 year before i get  a ticket but if i join a club i can get a comp ticket which allows roughly 60 comps a year apart from The Old and the Castle , 2 of my mates are taking this option up this year its Â£260.
		
Click to expand...

The Temporary Competition Ticket is a pretty good option if you're already in the waiting list. Rumours continuously circulate that they're going to open up more tickets but we get quite a few folk through from Glasgow and beyond playing on the TCT, it's a popular route in.

When I got mine I was three hundred and something in the list and pretty lucky for what it's worth. A lot of people seemingly go on the list then don't take up the offer when it's made.


----------



## C&R (Jan 19, 2018)

Druids glen


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 19, 2018)

C&R said:



			Druids glen
		
Click to expand...

Absolute belter of a course and one of my top 5 ever played.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2018)

C&R said:



			Druids glen
		
Click to expand...




HankMarvin said:



			Absolute belter of a course and one of my top 5 ever played.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting you think that because I only found it only average.

The par 3's were very good but the course didn't live up to its hype, we played in on a forum meet in June and I thought the condition the course was rather uninspiring as well.

I had really looked forward to it as well.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interesting you think that because I only found it only average.

The par 3's were very good but the course didn't live up to its hype, we played in on a forum meet in June and I thought the condition the course was rather uninspiring as well.

I had really looked forward to it as well.
		
Click to expand...

who in there right minds goes to Ireland to play parkland:rofl::rofl:


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 19, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interesting you think that because I only found it only average.

The par 3's were very good but the course didn't live up to its hype, we played in on a forum meet in June and I thought the condition the course was rather uninspiring as well.

I had really looked forward to it as well.
		
Click to expand...


been a few years since I last played it and it was in great condition, just like all the times before. not sure what it's like now so can't comment. great layout and loads of water features on the course.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 19, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			who in there right minds goes to Ireland to play parkland:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...


you don't you go to drink in the Temple Bar and enjoy the night life it has to offer and play golf during the day to pass the time until it's time to go back out at night ....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 19, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			who in there right minds goes to Ireland to play parkland:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

In June why not? Ireland has some fantastic parkland courses. 

Mount Juliet is one of my favourites.

Whilst I loved Royal County Down and Royal Portrush I am not getting ripped off paying Â£230 for one round of golf!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			you don't you go to drink in the Temple Bar and enjoy the night life it has to offer and play golf during the day to pass the time until it's time to go back out at night ....
		
Click to expand...

i went to Dublin on a stag do for 3 days a few years ago. all i can remember of Dublin  is there was some sort of fountain right in the city center, which i end up in a few times. other than that lashed from the moment i got to the airport to getting home 3 days later. thank god for Columbia is all i will say


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			you don't you go to drink in the Temple Bar and enjoy the night life it has to offer and play golf during the day to pass the time until it's time to go back out at night ....
		
Click to expand...

Why on earth would anyone go to the Temple Bar , a dump and a rip of now nearly 10 euro a pint


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 19, 2018)

My fav is Grimsby golf club, yet to play one I enjoyed more that wasnâ€™t or was partly heathland, inland links or costal links.

John O Gaunt was good too, I think itâ€™s parkland? Lakeside Lodge is fine too.


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 19, 2018)

stevek1969 said:



			Why on earth would anyone go to the Temple Bar , a dump and a rip of now nearly 10 euro a pint
		
Click to expand...

â‚¬10.00 is fine for a pint no problem at all paying that.


----------



## User101 (Jan 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			â‚¬10.00 is fine for a pint no problem at all paying that.
		
Click to expand...

Mere small changed to you eh Spanky


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			â‚¬10.00 is fine for a pint no problem at all paying that.
		
Click to expand...

A pint of wine, yes, a pint of gin, yes, a pint of beer, NNNOOOOOOOOOOO. Maybe in 20yrs time when inflation works its magic but not now.


----------



## KenL (Jan 19, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			â‚¬10.00 is fine for a pint no problem at all paying that.
		
Click to expand...

You clearly don't understand what things are actually worth. Your full set of pxg clubs makes that clear ;-)


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 22, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			who in there right minds goes to Ireland to play parkland:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Anyone going to The K Club!

The absolute best (long) weekend break the wife and I had!


----------



## C&R (Jan 22, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interesting you think that because I only found it only average.

The par 3's were very good but the course didn't live up to its hype, we played in on a forum meet in June and I thought the condition the course was rather uninspiring as well.

I had really looked forward to it as well.
		
Click to expand...

I could gladly play the rest of my golf there. Stunningly beautiful


----------

